# Whipped up a new hammer



## Badabinski (Feb 1, 2021)

I didn't do all of this today, but I made a new hammer to replace the first one I made (which died because I put too much gronk into a swing).

New hammer:


The handle and head are 4140PH. The faces are copper and PVC (only chosen because it was that or turn down a 2.5" round of Delrin).

My old hammer, for comparison:


Aluminum handle (that snapped at the thin point), mystery steel head, brass and mystery plastic faces. Fun fact, I made every part of this on a Sherline 4400 which definitely pushed that poor little lathe to its limits.

I made my new hammer much smaller and longer to let me reach into tight quarters to tap stuff in. I typically don't need a big chungus hammer blow, just some little persuasive kicks. I do wish I had accounted for the weight of the copper versus the PVC, however! It's a little off-balance.


----------



## tq60 (Feb 1, 2021)

One could shift the handle attachment slightly to compensate for weight 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Badabinski (Feb 1, 2021)

tq60 said:


> One could shift the handle attachment slightly to compensate for weight
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I think that's what I'll do for the next one I make. I might try to model it and figure out where the center of gravity in the head is.


----------



## FuzzNut (Feb 4, 2021)

Cool! I made one with stainless but I didn’t thread far enough in and one side of the brass ripped out of the threads. Also only had to small pieces of brass so I had a small side and a slightly larger side. remade it the other day with just solid brass. 

Old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





New , same handle. Got piece of 1.5in brass. Just made this one solid 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badabinski (Feb 4, 2021)

FuzzNut said:


> Cool! I made one with stainless but I didn’t thread far enough in and one side of the brass ripped out of the threads. Also only had to small pieces of brass so I had a small side and a slightly larger side. remade it the other day with just solid brass.
> 
> Old
> 
> ...


Looks nice! I have the same issue when it comes to having brass raw stock. I can find steel and aluminum all day at my local scrap place, but I have never seen brass stock once. I love brass, but man do they make you pay a lot for the privilege of turning it!


----------



## Axismatt (Feb 7, 2021)

Badabinski said:


> I do wish I had accounted for the weight of the copper versus the PVC, however! It's a little off-balance.



Could you chuck it up again, drill the bore deeper beneath the threads, and pour in some molten lead?  Then chase threads with a tap and put the plastic tip on.  Would this add enough weight to that end of the head to balance it?

Seems like moving the handle would make it clumbsy.


----------



## Joeman77 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice looking work, I think I'd have to bore out your old one & set in a heavier handle, it's too nice for the scrap bin!
Brass & 12Lxx steel! Makes us all look like a Rockstars, but man is it pricey! Anymore I almost cringe when I have to work with aluminum or copper, I'd rather work with 4140, when I can afford it that is. Lol


----------



## Badabinski (Feb 10, 2021)

Axismatt said:


> Could you chuck it up again, drill the bore deeper beneath the threads, and pour in some molten lead?  Then chase threads with a tap and put the plastic tip on.  Would this add enough weight to that end of the head to balance it?
> 
> Seems like moving the handle would make it clumbsy.


That seems like it would probably work, although I don't mind the offset weight now that I've had a chance to use it. I haven't noticed the hammer wanting to twist when striking, and the mass of the whole thing is low enough to manage it.


----------



## Badabinski (Feb 10, 2021)

Joeman77 said:


> Nice looking work, I think I'd have to bore out your old one & set in a heavier handle, it's too nice for the scrap bin!
> Brass & 12Lxx steel! Makes us all look like a Rockstars, but man is it pricey! Anymore I almost cringe when I have to work with aluminum or copper, I'd rather work with 4140, when I can afford it that is. Lol


I maaay have used my old hammer as a "beater" after the handle snapped for several months until the brass and plastic faces snapped because I didn't loctite them in.  I haven't made the same mistake with my new one.

4140PH is my favorite. Doesn't break a chip as nicely as other steel, but it's tough as heck, polishes nicely, and means I can put off learning how to heat treat until I've picked up a proper oven. It's also not too pricey on McMaster for 1" round stock. 6 feet of 4140 seems to last a good while.


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 11, 2021)

Badabinski said:


> Looks nice! I have the same issue when it comes to having brass raw stock. I can find steel and aluminum all day at my local scrap place, but I have never seen brass stock once. I love brass, but man do they make you pay a lot for the privilege of turning it!


Gotta build you a furnace.  Every plumber around had a barrel of old fitting.  They're just all the wrong shape.


----------

